# Wooden Axe



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 1, 2015)

Had a Halloween party last night, I figured being a lumberjack was a good costume. Instead of carrying a real axe or a plastic one, I made my own from walnut and curly maple. Was my first time doing a mortise and tenon, turned out better than expected because it was kind of tough, used walnut pegs for more strength in case zombies attacked.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 12 | +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 1, 2015)

That was cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 1, 2015)

Very cool! Good lookin' lady by your side too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2015)

Joe, you look like a real lumberjack.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Joe, you look like a real lumberjack.


Or maybe just a jack ___

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 2, 2015)

You made a nice copy of a Danish Neolithic stone axe. Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------

